# Hi!



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

HI!!! :wave: My Name is kevin and Its been a year since my last post:freak: ,


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi Kevin, nice to hear from you. How've you been? Do you have any more of those 1/43rd sedan delivery bodies?

How about anything else 1/43rd?

emial or PM me.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Sounds like a Slot-aholics meeting, nice cars!


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

micyou03 said:


> Hi Kevin, nice to hear from you. How've you been? Do you have any more of those 1/43rd sedan delivery bodies?
> 
> How about anything else 1/43rd?
> 
> ...


Man, I have been GREAT. My store was sucking up all my time so I just closed it. This coming summer I am just doing flea markets and swap meets with my diecast and collectibles. I have not cast anything yet this year. Trying to free up some time now. I will check about the Austin delivery bodies. I think I have a couple in my project box. I will PM you.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

car guy said:


> Sounds like a Slot-aholics meeting, nice cars!


Yea I go off the WAGON about 10-12 weeks a year,We will call it a binge:dude:




Here is am fav slot car .Go to MY GALLERY page 8 to see some build up photos of this toy.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm glad to hear that things are good for youand that you are enjoying yourself.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Kevin
Welcome back. Glad to hear all is going well. Can't wait for your next round of castings.
:thumbsup: Dave


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey man, been a while. I've tried to email you a couple times for drag races. I might be set up at the cavalcade of wheels with my portable HO drag strip. Is there a current email or phone I can reach you at?

Craig


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Thanks Dave. I always wonder who will be here when I come back each year. Glad your are still here.:thumbsup: Craig AKA MTYODER . I could bring some cars and help out on Sunday for sure. Maybe both days for cavalcade of wheels. Email is still good I just don't check it in the summer. I found running my store took all my time plus some. I closed the retail store on DEC 24 . I will be setting up at the fea market in shipshewana on tues and Wednesday as well as limited online sales. This should give time to play again.:roll: Working on some customs now. Keep an eye out for them soon.


----------



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

Its good to have you back! Its been way too long. 
Coro Kid


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Hi Kevin

Do you still have your 1 to 1 Willys? Hoping to make it back out to Shipshewana this year. the wife has been bugging me to take her. hopefully we will get to say hi. and chat this time.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

41-willys said:


> Hi Kevin
> 
> Do you still have your 1 to 1 Willys? .


sure do .I sold my cates car .but all the rest are still safe and sound.Great to hear from you guys .

http://hometown.aol.com/mastersoftoys/


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

micyou03 said:


> Hi Kevin, nice to hear from you. How've you been? Do you have any more of those 1/43rd sedan delivery bodies?
> 
> How about anything else 1/43rd?
> 
> ...


Mike,I dug yo out a couple of the austin delivery in 1/32 scale . This fits the 1/43 scale chassis becauce the austin was 90 odd inches in wheelbase full size. looks like a very small 1/32 or a nice size 1/43 .Send me you address and i will send them out to you .My Treat.


----------

